# NOT STOLEN Danish Warmblood  Mare



## CILLA (6 December 2011)

I am trying to get any information on a DW Mare age 11 dark bay. Registerd name Calamity Jane . Imported 2005 stayed in the area of Much Wenlock, Shropshire for 3 yrs then moved to Market Rasen for a year and then to Aston Munslow, Shropshire and then sold on in the Staffordshire area.
A lovely mare but would love some background info on her. Anyone come across her or knew her owner of three years ? May also have been at Moreton Morrell Equine for a short period.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## CILLA (8 December 2011)

Update checked with MM who where very helpful was never there. No one live in the area of Much Wenlock as she spent most of her years there ?


----------



## Cluny (8 December 2011)

I had a DW gelding who was fab, he was imported from Denmark to Kent when he was 2, luckily his movements were marked on his breed passport.  It might be worth you getting in touch with the Danish WB Society and see if they can help.

http://varmblod.dk/GB.aspx

Good luck.


----------



## CILLA (8 December 2011)

thanks cluny have her passport and it has all her vaccinations listed that is how i knew the area she lived in. I have contacted the vets who vacinated her and they confirmed she lived in said area but quite rightly cannot give her previous owners details someone on here must live around the area of much wenlock or know someone who does.  I should have said trace history on the opening thread. 

Thanks again


----------



## pricklyflower (9 December 2011)

Could you write a letter to previous owners and ask Vet to forward on to them on your behalf, that way they are not breaking any confidences and hopefully they will get in touch with you.


----------



## CILLA (10 December 2011)

I rang the vets again and asked if they would speak to previous owners and give them my number whcih they kindly did explaining i only wanted info nothing else and they could ring me on a witheld no , but nothing. i suspect they want no contact with her going through dealers.  A shame as i just want to do right by her.

It looks as though i have come to a dead end.


----------

